# France, It`s Not Over Yet.



## Wooie1958 (Dec 8, 2018)

They haven`t finished yet      Yellow vest movement: France braced for 'ultra-violent' protests - BBC News


----------



## Glass man (Dec 8, 2018)

Bureaux today, two demos no trouble. 

East to get ax much fuel as you want.


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Dec 8, 2018)

I hope the have finished by the 27th


----------



## witzend (Dec 8, 2018)

helen262 said:


> I hope the have finished by the 27th



Just getting started looking at tonights TV news Paris in Lock Down if your driving thru I'd look at the long ferry this Xmas as they'll all be off work then so liable to be out in force

'Yellow vests' vow to man barricades until Christmas as Paris braces for another weekend of riots


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 8, 2018)

Thats not a real riot,more like a street party.


----------



## mark61 (Dec 9, 2018)

helen262 said:


> I hope the have finished by the 27th



Wouldn't worry too much. Whats happening in Paris doesn't reflect the rest of the country. You'll see the gilets jaunes at many roundabouts, but very few hold ups. I've never had so many "bon voyage".
Put hi viz on dash and toot your horn. 
I hate things on the dash, and having a hi viz there almost drove me up the wall, a small price though. lol


----------



## Glass man (Dec 9, 2018)

I agree with the previous post, if anything it has made the French more friendly towards us.
People eager to tell us we are safe.


----------



## phillybarbour (Dec 9, 2018)

General protests still going strong, how long will it last?


----------



## Bigshug (Dec 9, 2018)

Currently in Calais, encountered three blockades. One was at Marquise, where we normally fuel up, the roundabout before Intermarche they seems to be settled in for the long haul with braziers (hope I have spelt that right) and shelter. Really pleasant protesters who were apologetic for any delay, there was none. The fuel station at Intermarche was closed in support of the protest. 
 The second was on the A16 at J44 was held up for about 40 minutes by a well organized barricade, again never felt intimidated by the smiling protesters. 
The third time was at Auchan Boulogne by four ancient protesters at a pedestrian crossing who took 5 minutes to cross the road, but smiling and waving as they crossed. I think that was as fast as they normally walked anyway.


----------



## witzend (Dec 9, 2018)

The ferry was diverted en route as the protesters closed St Malo port

Copied from another forum it was posted Wed 5th


----------

